# Pigeon Eggs Missing



## socalsharon (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi. We have a small jade plant on a stand on our backyard patio and discovered about 2 weeks ago a little nest with 2 eggs in it. We have watched the father & mother take shifts and sit on these eggs constantly the last 2 weeks. The plant is right next to our sliding glass door and generally the mom & dad were not spooked by us walking outside. Only a few times these past 2 weeks did they flutter away and we would then leave the area so they would feel welcome to return which they did. 

This past Saturday night I went out in the evening (around 9:30pm) and unfortunately spooked the Momma pigeon. The pigeon fluttered away but I expected her to return in about 5-10 minutes as has been the case the few times its happened. After about 10 minutes I told my husband she was not back & he noticed there was now only 1 egg  I waited and waited for her to return and finally went to sleep hoping that when I woke up she'd be back. I checked in the middle of the night and the lone egg was still there. In the morning when I returned the egg was gone. We have not seen the Mom or the Dad since  

I wonder if pigeons ever move their eggs when they feel threatened? Is it possible? The plant was on a high pedestal underneath our covered patio cover and I can't imaging another bird getting to it so quickly and I think it would be too hard for a little critter to climb as the pedestal is made of thin metal and hard to climb. Maybe this is hopeful thinking?

Can anyone ease my fears? Does anyone has any information on the likelyhood of pigeons moving the eggs?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi SocalSharon, 

Welcome to Pigeon Talk! That is very considerate of you and your husband to be so careful around and quietly observant of the pigeon pair nesting on your patio. Unfortunately no, pigeons do not move their eggs to another location if they feel their nest is threatened You'd be surprised how quickly a bird such as a crow, or a grackle could move in and steal an egg. It is also possible that it was an animal such as a squirrel. Squirrels will eat eggs and baby birds if they find them and these little acrobats can scale, climb and negotiate just about anything with ease. I'm sorry I couldn't provide you with a more comforting answer. Do keep us posted though on the remaining eggs progress.

regards,


----------



## Divyashree (Feb 1, 2020)

The same thing happened at my balcony. So I live in Mumbai, India. My apartment is on the 10th floor. We had gone for a holiday and during the same time my building went under renovation work. So the people working took off all our pigeon nets. After I got back I saw that a pair of pigeons laid 2 eggs at the place where I normally kept my plants. So I didn’t shift my plants until I thought the eggs would crack and the babies would grow out. So day before yesterday I saw the 2 eggs and yesterday suddenly I saw only 1 egg was there. Now today when I went to check there were no eggs. And I can’t see the eggs cracked even. There’s just an empty nest. I’m worried what happened. They can’t possibly lift and shift the eggs. We live on the 10th floor so no chance of animals stealing or preying on them. Feeling so so bad this happened. 😞 I highly doubt the babies grew in a day and flew even.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi Divyashree, I'm really sorry to hear about what happened.

Unfortunately, as you said, it is not possible that babies left the nest in one day...
Probably a predator (like a crow, a seagull or something else) attacked the nest... Years ago there was an abandoned building in front of my house, a big community of pigeons lived inside it, they had their nests in the attic. From my balcony I often saw crows entering inside it ....

Another option... How was the weather like in those days? Really windy? Is it possible that the eggs rolled away falling from your balcony? 

Anyway, thanks so much for your concern, you are a really good and kind person. 

If you would like to know more about baby pigeons, you can find many info here:

https://mumtazticloft.com/Babypigeons.asp


----------

